# Perfect Farm gun



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I live on 20 acres of land with my wife and her 9 horses. Most of my weekends are spend maintaining the property. I am a revolver fan, and when I first started doing my weekend projects a .38 caliber smith model 64 was on my hip. 

About a year ago I picked up a Glock 23 and it soon became my farm gun. Fourteen shots of near magnum velocity with a 180 grain bullet is a potent package especially when you consider that the total weight of this weapon and ammo is about the same as a 6 shot smith k-frame. Further, the Glock is more resistant to sweat and rust than even a stainless gun. In the summer I come in from the field drenched in sweat and it nice to know that I quick wipe down is all that the Glock will require, whereas with the my smith I need to remove the grips and do a more detailed cleaning. 

Also the Glock is easier to grip when my hands are sweaty, the trigger pull is lighter and the sights are easier to pick up. 

I have been using the 23 in local IDPA competitions and find it to be a natural pointer, easy to shoot, to reload and to handle during the competition. 

I am afraid that the black beauty has killed my childhood cowboy fantasy but then again I am no longer a child anyway.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

You're preachin' to the choir, here, but it still rings true! :mrgreen:

Great guns, those Glocks, although I prefer the 9mm versions. One is usually close at hand when I go walkabout in the local hunting/hiking/wildlife viewing areas (always carried in accordance with the applicable laws, of course).


----------

